# Screen auf deutsch



## smat33 (26. April 2004)

Hallo,
in einigen englischen tutorials hab ich von einem screen mode bei Photoshop gelesen! Aber wie heißt dieser Effekt auf Deutsch?
 mfg Martin


----------



## marino (26. April 2004)

*versuch mal.....*

den Bildmodus.... unter >> Ansicht >> Bildmodus

Gruß
Marino


----------



## smat33 (26. April 2004)

Geht nicht! Wenn ich unter Fenster>Ebene gehe und da muss irgendwo der modus dabei sein! Am anfang ist dort normal eingeloggt!


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (26. April 2004)

http://www.photoshop-lernen.de/tipps_tricks/bilder_trickkiste/ps_engl_dt.html#füllmethoden

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------

